# POLL: What did you order?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

So...I'll admit it...I caved and bought a new Kindle with cover, 12 hours after the announcement. What about the others? If you purchased a cover, what combo did you buy? Add your voice to the poll!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Graphite Wi-Fi, gonna wait for an Oberon cover!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

k wifi 
waiting a little while before ordering a cover because I want to see what other cover are coming


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I caved in too!!! I just ordered the graphite K3 w/ 3G/Wi-Fi, and a burgundy red cover with light.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

My only regret is that I just received my "Dog and the Door"  New Yorker M-edge cover today and its gorgeous.. oh well..  we really need it for the K3!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I needed the option for multiple K3 purchases. 

2 K3s, graphite, WiFi
2 cases, non-lighted. One red, one black.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I ordered two Graphite 3G+Wi-Fi, one for me and one for my wife.  We were first time owners of two K2is for less than 30 days.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Graphite wifi and red cover with light.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

I have all my bases covered:

One each black and white 3G/wifi
Orange cover with and w/o light
Black cover with and w/o light
Cute little 25yo with nice figure that loves to do housework in the buff. Wait, that's not from Amazon. Ignore that one.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a wifi K, I'll use my Klassic red sky dragon cover with Velcro, looks like it should work!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered the white 3g and wifi, but didn't order a cover. I'm going to wait and see if Oberon will be able to get covers out quickly. I'm not sure what I'll use until then. I've been wanting the KlearKase cover, so it they come out with one for the K3 quickly, I'll order that one as well.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Wifi K. 

I also ordered the black cover w/o light but have cancelled that. The idea of a reading light built in to the cover that draws power from Kindle's rechargeable battery was too seductive to ignore. But $59 seems a little steep, I'm going to wait a little to see what mEdge comes up with along these lines before purchasing something, and maybe until after I actually have the new Kindle in hand. I guess I'll pay $59 if I have to.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I ordered a Kindle WiFi to add to my collection. No cover yet... although I think it's time for me soon to get a decent cover. Maybe a Piel Frama leather, or I may try one of the new Amazon ones with the built-in light.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Graphite 3G and chocolate cover w/o light.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I ordered a Kindle WiFi to add to my collection. No cover yet... although I think it's time for me soon to get a decent cover. Maybe a Piel Frama leather, or I may try one of the new Amazon ones with the built-in light.


HMmmmmm...Do I sense a "win a K3 COVER contest" coming on?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't ordered a cover for mine yet, but I probably will get one of the Amazon ones to tide me over until the Oberon ones are ready.

I just need to decide on the color.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mandy said:


> Graphite Wi-Fi, gonna wait for an Oberon cover!


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

bordercollielady said:


> My only regret is that I just received my "Dog and the Door" New Yorker M-edge cover today and its gorgeous.. oh well.. we really need it for the K3!


I *love* the New Yorker covers!! I hope so bad they will come out with them K3 size!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Graphite Wi-Fi, Hot pink cover with light


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just had to do it. Went with the granite with Wi Fi only. Will wait for cover and decals to see what is available.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered 2 K3s with 3G, one in black and one in white. I will be ordering a lighted cover when I can decide what color I want, as well as an oberon when they come out with them! I may get one of the neoprene travel case too at some point, I like the Belkin zip around cae, but the M-edge one is really nice too!


----------



## dancingwoman (Apr 20, 2010)

Graphite 3g and wifi..no cover yet...waiting to see what oberon offers.  Would like the black raven cover they made for the K2.  Hope they make it for the new one...


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

I ordered Graphite 3G+WiFi, couldn't make up my mind on a cover ...oh well I have some time.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Graphite 3G+wifi, no cover.. gonna explore modifying a Nook cover until Oberon comes out with K3 covers that appeal to me, which I trust they will.


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Graphite Wifi only with the Burgundy Red cover (No Lights).


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got mine but am returning it.. I did ask Medge if they would make it for the 3G and they said they planned on it.. its adorable in person



bordercollielady said:


> My only regret is that I just received my "Dog and the Door" New Yorker M-edge cover today and its gorgeous.. oh well.. we really need it for the K3!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

3G + Wifi Graphite and burgandy red cover w/light, I think this is going to be a beautiful combo and it seems to be very popular.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting poll results - 80 voters but 84 Kindles ordered. Who's ordering more than one?!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Interesting poll results - 80 voters but 84 Kindles ordered. Who's ordering more than one?!


Me!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y27P3M?tag=kbpst-20]Graphite Wifi Only[/url] here -- no cover -- want to wait to see what develops on that front first. 
Its an addition to my Noreve-clad K2 so I can afford to wait and still use K2 as my "carry around" until I get a suitable cover.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the Graphite WiFi-only. I thought I was going to resist buying a cover, but caved this morning and ordered the Steel Blue with light.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I ordered the very popular Graphite 3G + WiFi and Burgundy Red w/light cover combo.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tabby said:


> I ordered the very popular Graphite 3G + WiFi and Burgundy Red w/light cover combo.


Welcome to the Koal and Kabernet Kover Klub!

L


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Who's ordering more than two? Nobody? 
Weak...


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I just HAD to do it. I bought my Kindle when Oprah was offering the $50 discount. It still works great but that new Graphite WiFi sucked me in! And to think, it's over $200 cheaper than this dinosaur I'm using now.

I also ordered the lighted green cover.

It's been so long since I've been on Kindle watch, I almost forgot what it feels like. I can't wait!


----------



## squeak (Jul 20, 2010)

Graphite K, WiFi and 3G
hot pink cover with light

what is "kindle watch"?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

malligator said:


> I have all my bases covered:
> 
> One each black and white 3G/wifi
> Orange cover with and w/o light
> ...


Very funny!!
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

squeak said:


> Graphite K, WiFi and 3G
> hot pink cover with light
> 
> what is "kindle watch"?


Kindle watch is the time period after your credit card has been charged and you receive the shipping notice from Amazon until the UPS truck pulls up in your driveway. It's an exciting time, constantly refreshing the tracking information, and trying hard not to knock down the UPS delivery person when they ring the bell with your package.

We also have a 12-step program that Betsy came up with a few months ago.

Step one: Buy a Kindle
Step two: Join Kindleboards
Step three: Buy a skin.
Step four: Buy a second skin
Step five: Buy an Oberon cover (or M edge or....)
Step six: Buy a light (MightyBrite, Lightwedge...)
Step seven: Buy the perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step eight: Buy a second Oberon cover
Step nine: Buy a case to put the cover in
Step ten: Buy a second Kindle
Step eleven: Buy another perfect bag, tote, briefcase, knapsack
Step twelve: Give up counting your Kindle accessories


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

drenee said:


> Kindle watch is the time period after your credit card has been charged and you receive the shipping notice from Amazon until the UPS truck pulls up in your driveway. It's an exciting time, constantly refreshing the tracking information, and trying hard not to knock down the UPS delivery person when they ring the bell with your package.
> 
> We also have a 12-step program that Betsy came up with a few months ago.
> 
> ...


I think there should be another step - avoid any meetings with your bank manager. Although I think if you avoided step two, the problem wouldn't be half as bad....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> And to think, it's over $200 cheaper than this dinosaur I'm using now.


See I wouldn't characterize older models as 'dinosaurs'. 'Cause they're not extinct.  A lot of folks are still happily using K1's even. . .

But it _is_ amazing how the price has come down! I bought my K1 for $359 in June of 2008. For only a little more than half that cost I can now get the same features plus it holds 4 times the number of books, the books can be sorted and organized into collections, and I can load PDF's if I want to or have the machine read to me. . . . ain't technology grand! I resisted the temptation to upgrade to the K2. . . but am definitely ready for the K3. . . . .and my K1 will go to a good home with my son!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ann, I'm so happy you're getting a K3.  If I recall correctly, you had some enablers working on you when the K2 was announced.  I can't wait till you get your shipping notice.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .the enablers were working on me. . . . . . .But I am STRONG. 

I did fall for the DX. . .it didn't help that I was home on announcement day and watching the press conference with everyone. . . . . . but I'm glad I did -- I have some music and work documents on it and it's much better to read the newspaper on the larger screen.  . . . and then, it was hard to resist the DXG frankly, but I did. . . .so I didn't feel like I needed to resist the K3!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

On Kindle Watch you also get to hear about crazy, impatient lunatics that hunt down their UPS drivers in town and hold them hostage until they get their Kindle.

Ok, so I won't hold him hostage....


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> On Kindle Watch you also get to hear about crazy, impatient lunatics that hunt down their UPS drivers in town and hold them hostage until they get their Kindle.
> 
> Ok, so I won't hold him hostage....


again....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> again....


SShhh... It was only that one time, and I didn't have a gun or anything...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I think we all ought to plan and end of August road trip and just descend upon their shipping facilities en-mass and save them the problems of shipping them out at all!

I can see the headlines now.....
*
In a scene reminiscent of the days of Woodstock a loving horde of Kindleboarders gathered outside of Amazon's facilities this week, camping out and reading while awaiting the arrival of the newest Kindle -- the Next Generation......*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You know. . . if there were physical Amazon stores like there are apple stores. . .there would be long lines of campers!  I venture to say longer even than iThing lines. . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You know. . . if there were physical Amazon stores like there are apple stores. . .there would be long lines of campers! I venture to say longer even than iThing lines. . . .


Which makes me wonder... Will Target have the new Kindles on release day?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good Question!

You know I haven't even been in one recently to see if they've still got any since the K2 was officially "out of stock" on Amazon. . . . .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Graphite 3G + Wi-Fi with Burgundy Red Lighted Cover! 

Good poll, Leslie. Covers all bases.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I changed my vote. I am still getting the white K3. I just added the Burgundy Red cover without the light to protect my new K3 while waiting for an Oberon.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

I just ordered the K3 Graphite with wi-fi and 3G. Picked graphite because I think it will hide wear and tear better. Ordered the one with 3G because I just got my K2 the day before yesterday and it will be a free upgrade for me. Otherwise I might have been tempted to order the $139 one.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

K3 Graphite, WiFi only.
No covers or skins (yet). Daughter or Grand will get my K1.

I held out as long as I could. Guess I have no resistance.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

What I love is that based on this poll Kindleboarders alone have ordered over 120 K3s. (Probably a lot more: People who bought more than one of the same type, like me (2x Graphite WiFi), and people who bought but haven't voted yet)

I'll bet the overall pre-order numbers are going to be insane for Amazon.

Congratulations, Jeff Bezos on keeping the Kindle a "pure" reader... Your readers have spoken!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

drenee said:


> We also have a 12-step program that Betsy came up with a few months ago.
> 
> Step one: Buy a Kindle
> Step two: Join Kindleboards
> ...


Step 12 should be: New Kindle is released, go to Step 1


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

This is a cool poll! It's interesting to see that the items I ordered are the most popular so far (Graphite 3G+WiFi w/ burgundy red cover w/ light)!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> Kindle watch is the time period after your credit card has been charged and you receive the shipping notice from Amazon until the UPS truck pulls up in your driveway. It's an exciting time, constantly refreshing the tracking information, and trying hard not to knock down the UPS delivery person when they ring the bell with your package.
> 
> We also have a 12-step program that Betsy came up with a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Must we also acknowledge the Kindleboards as our higher power?? LOL


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

akpak said:


> Step one: Buy a Kindle
> Step two: Join Kindleboards
> Step three: Buy a skin.
> Step four: Buy a second skin
> ...


Actually, it's a continuous loop. A Kindle Mobius Strip, if you like.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

What a great day for giving Amazon my money LOL! I ordered the DX for my husband along with the M-Edge Executive cover in black and the M-Edge light. AND I ordered my K3 3G/Wifi!!! Happy happy happy!!!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Lisa M. said:


> What a great day for giving Amazon my money LOL! I ordered the DX for my husband along with the M-Edge Executive cover in black and the M-Edge light. AND I ordered my K3 3G/Wifi!!! Happy happy happy!!!!!


heh heh...giving Amazon your money, but look at all the hours of enjoyment you're getting! Congratulatiions!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

jah said:


> k wifi
> waiting a little while before ordering a cover because I want to see what other cover are coming


Ditto. AT&T isn't available here, and we aren't planning on moving any time soon.... so there's no point in getting the 3G version.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Bought the 
K3 WiFi. WiFi in home and no 3G, in fact no cell coverage of any kind, so no need to get the K3 combo.

Also, no cover yet. Waiting for Oberon to come out with covers for the K3, then I'll buy one of theirs.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Changed my order and my vote. Still getting the graphite 3g+wi-fi, but now with the burgundy cover. I have been enabled. *sigh*

Look Harvey, I did the links for you!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Hey, nice work on those links!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I am proud of myself.

I just gave my K1 and K2us to my two nephews.

I will just have to live with my DXG until the K3G arrives. 

At least now I have a Trendy Digital waterproof cover for the DXG so the next time I take it to a ballgame and it rains the DXG shouldn't be damaged again.

I should also get the same style waterproof cover for K2 this week. Since the K3 is supposed to be smaller than the K2, that should still work for the K3 anyway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good for you, Bruce! I am sure your nephews will be thrilled.

L


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I've just ordered my first Kindle. Graphite, wi-fi only, with lighted chocolate brown cover. Juhé! (actually, it means "yeah" in Hungarian )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats Nicolas!  A Rookie Kindle Watch. . . . . .Juhé indeed!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I registered my vote for the graphite 3G that I ordered on day one.  I'm holding off on the case though.  I would love to have a graphite/burgundy combo like so many of you, but that cover looks lipstick red or fire engine red on my monitor.  Does everyone else actually see burgundy?  If it really is, I'm sure I would have to go ahead and order.  Anyone?


----------



## Joyce (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm with Squeak - white K3 with hot pink cover - caved due to the light!  Arrrggghhhh 

:- )


----------



## Jerilin (Jul 30, 2010)

Silver said:


> I registered my vote for the graphite 3G that I ordered on day one. I'm holding off on the case though. I would love to have a graphite/burgundy combo like so many of you, but that cover looks lipstick red or fire engine red on my monitor. Does everyone else actually see burgundy? If it really is, I'm sure I would have to go ahead and order. Anyone?


I agree...it looks too bright to be burgundy.....burgundy should be much darker and have more of an orange tint...looks just "red" to me as well.


----------



## Joyce (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay - so I can't read....I coulda sworn squeak said "white"...  oops!!


----------



## Jerilin (Jul 30, 2010)

I ordered a Graphite 3G+Wi-fi and no cover yet....I want to order a Speck fitted case when they develop them.....


----------



## ladynightshade (Apr 2, 2009)

Mandy said:


> Graphite Wi-Fi, gonna wait for an Oberon cover!


This ^_^ save for Graphite + Wifi/3G


----------



## masquedbunny (Jul 18, 2010)

Ordered the graphite 3G/Wi-fi option, but no cover yet. What I really want is a hinge-less cover, so I'm just going to wait. I might end up getting a Nook cover @ B&N if it will fit properly. I don't care so much about the volume control or the head-set output (not a fan of the text-to-speech function), but the on/off switch could be a problem.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I had to change my vote. I initially ordered the wi-fi only version. Then I changed my mind today and canceled the order. Then I ordered the wi-fi/3g version. Then I changed my mind and canceled that order and re-ordered the wi-fi only. And... I just canceled that and re-ordered the wi-fi/3g.

THAT'S IT. I am not going to think about this again. I hate it when I over think things.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I didn't cancel my order, but I did upgrade and spring for the $3.99 shipping (I have Prime). I only wanted the Kindle but they tacked the cover on so I have to pay $7.98 which is annoying, but....whatever....

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I didn't cancel my order, but I did upgrade and spring for the $3.99 shipping (I have Prime). I only wanted the Kindle but they tacked the cover on so I have to pay $7.98 which is annoying, but....whatever....
> 
> L


Leslie, I made two different orders. One for the Kindle and one for the cover. I don't REALLY need the cover the same day as the Kindle (if I even wind up getting it at all)


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I had to change my vote. I initially ordered the wi-fi only version. Then I changed my mind today and canceled the order. Then I ordered the wi-fi/3g version. Then I changed my mind and canceled that order and re-ordered the wi-fi only. And... I just canceled that and re-ordered the wi-fi/3g.
> 
> THAT'S IT. I am not going to think about this again. I hate it when I over think things.


Wow, you sound just like me. I ordered the wi-fi only first. Then I ordered the wi-fi/3g one as well. I figured I would cancel the one I decide I don't want. If I can ever decide, that is. Tough decision!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

lindnet said:


> Wow, you sound just like me. I ordered the wi-fi only first. Then I ordered the wi-fi/3g one as well. I figured I would cancel the one I decide I don't want. If I can ever decide, that is. Tough decision!


I know!! I almost wish we didn't have a CHOICE. LOL I keep telling myself that all I really need is wi-fi because my K2 rarely left the house. But then I was remembering that it came in handy when we were on vacation because I could check the weather, etc., at my in-laws - at the time, they didn't have a wireless router. And... then I got to thinking that have the 3G would be useful for checking things online (weather, email, etc.) should the power go out, etc. My cell phone isn't one of those snazzy smartphones. (I do have texting added... and I've sent a total of FIVE text messages in my life.. which happens to be within the last year.) Hubby's phone is a smartphone but it's his work phone and I don't have his password.

Blah, blah, blah... LOL Anyhow, I'm only spending $50 NEW money for the upgrade to the 3G/Wi-Fi version. The first $139 comes from the proceeds of selling my K2. (Which is technically money that was previously spent so I don't have to count that.) And since I'm using MY math, I don't have to figure in the $$ lost on the four covers, skin, and square trade warranty that I also sold with the K2.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I like your math! I'm still trying to figure out how to make the math come out so my new one is paid for, too!

When I heard about the next Kindle possibly having a wi-fi only model, I thought it was going to be a perfect fit for me. I always have several pages full of unread books and pretty much only turn on the wireless for a few minutes at home to download new ones. I never use the wireless for anything else anymore, although I played around with it when I first got it. HOWEVER, mine is a K1, so the web stuff is super slow and not even worth messing with. So I guess my dilemma is......if the K3 has a better browser, would I use it once in awhile? Should I get the 3G just in case I want to use it? I do have a Blackberry, so I guess I don't really need it. LOL!

I hate decisions. Good thing I have them both on order.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Graphite 3G, will probably hold out for an Oberon, although I don't know what I'll do with my nekkid Kindle in the meantime! Also, I'm curious about how Oberon is going to design their cover since the corners on the K3 seem more rounded than before and the buttons on the bottom edges are closer to the corners. Wonder if they'll go back to velcro?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

911jason said:


> Graphite 3G, will probably hold out for an Oberon, although I don't know what I'll do with my nekkid Kindle in the meantime! Also, I'm curious about how Oberon is going to design their cover since the corners on the K3 seem more rounded than before and the buttons on the bottom edges are closer to the corners. Wonder if they'll go back to velcro?


I wonder if that's deliberate on Amazon's part? To make more people buy their covers I mean. Although I don't think it's that much more rounded - just that the controls are closer to the edge.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

911jason said:


> Graphite 3G, will probably hold out for an Oberon, although I don't know what I'll do with my nekkid Kindle in the meantime! Also, I'm curious about how Oberon is going to design their cover since the corners on the K3 seem more rounded than before and the buttons on the bottom edges are closer to the corners. Wonder if they'll go back to velcro?


And Oberon has adamantly stated that they will never do hinges.

L


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

I originally ordered the Graphite 3G and then I talked myself out of it because I have wi fi at home and I just don't need the 3G and wouldn't $50 extra be nice... Canceled the first order and put in a new one last night for the wi fi. Then today I talked myself back into the 3G one because $50 for free 3G is just a good deal and even though I really don't need it, I just want one with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Julia said:


> Then today I talked myself back into the 3G one because $50 for free 3G is just a good deal and even though I really don't need it, I just want one with all the bells and whistles.


And it's a one-time $50.  (So... if you have the K3 for, let's say, two years, that's only $2.08 _a month_ - or basically one 20 ounce bottle of pop.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Julia said:


> I originally ordered the Graphite 3G and then I talked myself out of it because I have wi fi at home and I just don't need the 3G and wouldn't $50 extra be nice... Canceled the first order and put in a new one last night for the wi fi. Then today I talked myself back into the 3G one because $50 for free 3G is just a good deal and even though I really don't need it, I just want one with all the bells and whistles.


And when you have that moment when you are riding in the car and you read a sample that you downloaded 8 months ago and forgot about...and suddenly this is the BEST book you've ever read and you absolutely HAVE TO HAVE IT THIS MINUTE....then with 3G you can click "Buy this book" and then you will have it to read, all the while riding in the car...

For me, that one time event makes the extra $50 for the 3G worth it. It's happened to me before--I am sure it will happen to me again.

L


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

So true ladies! Another good reason to get the 3G that just occurred to me...even though I'm just getting a Kindle now, I've been collecting all the Amazon free books that sounded good for the last 9 months on the Kindle PC. Hate reading on the PC so I've got lots of books that I don't remember what they are about and it will be so handy to be able to hit "book description" and find out where ever I am.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe how hard this is for me . I am known to analyze stuff to death before deciding. I have to think everything over, research, make notes, research some more, think about it again. You get the idea. I like to be prepared.

But jeez, all I needed to decide is wifi only or 3G. 

How I ever made the decision to just pack up and move from Germany to the US without much of any plan I will never know. Its a miracle I am even here 

So I went ahead and ordered the 3G and I am not sure, still not . I don't really take my Kindle much out and have home wifi. But then I don't hang out at Mc and starbucks or any of the spots, there aren't really that many and I live in a large city. So I guess just in case I do take it somewhere and just have to have 3G. But then I think battery life is better with the wifi only. Or is it just as good if I leave it at home mostly and uses only wifi? Will the battery life then be 3 weeks too?

I need to stop waffling. I got the order in, need to stay away and not change it.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Leslie, I made two different orders. One for the Kindle and one for the cover. I don't REALLY need the cover the same day as the Kindle (if I even wind up getting it at all)


That's what I did.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> And it's a one-time $50.  (So... if you have the K3 for, let's say, two years, that's only $2.08 _a month_ - or basically one 20 ounce bottle of pop.)


Did you have to tell me that?


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Julia said:


> So true ladies! Another good reason to get the 3G that just occurred to me...even though I'm just getting a Kindle now, I've been collecting all the Amazon free books that sounded good for the last 9 months on the Kindle PC. Hate reading on the PC so I've got lots of books that I don't remember what they are about and it will be so handy to be able to hit "book description" and find out where ever I am.


Great point, Julia!!! That's just another confirmation for me ordering the 3G/WiFi instead of the WiFi only!!!! That extra $50 is well spent!!!


----------



## blefever (Jul 29, 2010)

2 WiFi - I do not understand why (according to the poll here) the sale of 3G/WiFi is double that of Wifi only. I am not considered frugal, but to me with a router in our house, why do I need 3G (another $50 x 2)? And there is always Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts, etc, etc. Also ordered 2 covers (no light). Will watch to see what else comes out before they ship and possibly cancel that order.
P.S. My name is blefever, and I have become a kindleholic. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Zai (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all. I got a new K2Us from Amazon's recent fire sale on the stock of the older US versions. I've had it for 3 weeks and I just _love_ it. It is literally the best gift I've ever gotten. That being said, just owning it has made me order a new K3 (which has to come out of my pocket as my husband won't go for buying me _*two*_ inside a month).

The better battery life, greater storage and higher contrast were too much to pass up. I chose the graphite because in my mind it will make the screen easier to focus on (the brown "Tree of Books" decalgirl skin on my K2 serves the same purpose). I chose the $189 3G/WiFi version because I often read in the car while a passenger and I love being able to "wiki" things on a whim, check my email, or order a new book and the 3G makes that possible anywhere, anytime.

A big thanks to this website and all it's members who have answered a thousand newbie questions I've had over the past three weeks. Reading through the threads has been very educational. It's a wonderful resource and I will enjoy sharing the excitement and anticipation that the new K3 brings with all of you.

Regards,
Zai


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

blefever said:


> 2 WiFi - I do not understand why (according to the poll here) the sale of 3G/WiFi is double that of Wifi only. I am not considered frugal, but to me with a router in our house, why do I need 3G (another $50 x 2)? And there is always Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts, etc, etc. Also ordered 2 covers (no light). Will watch to see what else comes out before they ship and possibly cancel that order.
> P.S. My name is blefever, and I have become a kindleholic. HELP!!!!!!!


I debated back and forth because I have wi fi in the house but you know what, I'm not always going to be in the house and the extra $50 is just worth the convenience to me. I don't want to hassle with finding a McDonald's or Starbucks when I'm out. The area/city I live in and some of the places we travel to in order to visit family have excellent 3G coverage. I LOVE that I'm going to be able to use my Kindle for whatever I want no matter where I am with no planning to make sure I have what books I want downloaded before leaving the house or looking for a place on the road to check my email or whatever.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm one of those "you never know" people. I'm getting WiFi/3G...because..."you never know."
Actually my WiFi is iffy here so I figure the 3G will come in handy.

The hard decision for me was White vs Graphite. I like the Graphite but was worried; because I am so used to the white, having had K1 since its release. I thought it might change my reading experience.


----------



## chele162 (Apr 23, 2009)

I just ordered the graphite 3G and the pink cover. My wifi is so iffy that it would drive me crazy not to be able to use it all the time. So the $50 for the 3G was a no brainer for me.


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

blefever said:


> 2 WiFi - I do not understand why (according to the poll here) the sale of 3G/WiFi is double that of Wifi only. I am not considered frugal, but to me with a router in our house, why do I need 3G (another $50 x 2)? And there is always Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts, etc, etc. Also ordered 2 covers (no light). Will watch to see what else comes out before they ship and possibly cancel that order.
> P.S. My name is blefever, and I have become a kindleholic. HELP!!!!!!!


It's worth $50 to me to never have to worry about network ID's and passwords. Wifi is too...computerish.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not wavering at all about my choice of which Kindle to get, but I've been sitting on the fence about the cover. I just decided to order the blue cover with the light, so I amended my vote. I could waver again on the cover order, though, if something else interesting happens along.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

blefever said:


> 2 WiFi - I do not understand why (according to the poll here) the sale of 3G/WiFi is double that of Wifi only. I am not considered frugal, but to me with a router in our house, why do I need 3G (another $50 x 2)? And there is always Starbucks, Dunkin Donuts, etc, etc. Also ordered 2 covers (no light). Will watch to see what else comes out before they ship and possibly cancel that order.
> P.S. My name is blefever, and I have become a kindleholic. HELP!!!!!!!


If they'd offered the wi-fi capability with the DXG I would've considered it as I have wi-fi at home and only read on the DXG there. But the K3 will replace my K2 which is my 'out and about' Kindle and none of the places I might want to use it have wi-fi hotspots, not even where I work. I know I can download stuff at home, but I'd hate to be stuck somewhere without a connection. It's worth the extra £40/$50 to me. I see you have ordered two covers - I only need one cover and prefer to spend that extra money on the 3G option.

The important point here is that at last people have a choice to get what suits their own circumstances and people on a more limited budget can at least get a Kindle, even with limited connection options. The more Kindles out there, the better all the associated services / accessories will get and we all win.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Graphite 3G, no case for now... And a EU power plug.










\o/

Delivered by DHL. Last time, my K2i was delivered by FedEx...


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just added the Apple green cover with light. I also got this sleeve:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KX6FM6/ref=oss_product?tag=kbpst-20

It's for the K2 but I am hoping that with the smaller size of the K3, I can fit the cover with the kindle into it!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm happy with my order for the graphite 3g + wi-fi, but I'm still second guessing my cover choice. I like the burgundy (which I've ordered) but from experience I know black is the more practical. And do I want the light? (Not ordered at the moment). Well, yes, I do. But I've never had an Amazon cover before. What if I don't like it? Better to have the cheaper cover. Decisions, decisions. *sigh*


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

If you are torn, then just wait, within a week of delivery there will be a dozen detailed reviews here and several pictures of the colors and how well they work. Then you can decide. It was what I had decided to do...but then I changed my mind and ordered one!


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Graphite 3G/WiFi with an unlit hot pink cover. I may look into a cover w/light later, after the reviews come out. I'm concerned about battery usage and the sheer size/bulk of the lit cover. I've been pretty happy with my Mighty Bright light anyway.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Graphite Wi-Fi (we don't have 3G coverage anyway). I'm going to see if I can make my K1 Oberon cover work and I love my Mighty-Bright so I'll stick with that for now. 24 days and counting.....


----------



## malligator (Jul 1, 2010)

My order that was...

1 graphite 3G/wifi
1 white 3G/wifi
1 black lighted cover
1 black regular cover
1 orange lighted cover
1 orange regular cover

...has now been whittled down to a graphite 3G/wifi and a black unlit cover. I figure I'll start with the basics and obessess about accessories from there.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Rebekah said:


> Graphite 3G/WiFi with an unlit hot pink cover. I may look into a cover w/light later, after the reviews come out. I'm concerned about battery usage and the sheer size/bulk of the lit cover. I've been pretty happy with my Mighty Bright light anyway.


The amazon cover for k3 states that the attached light does not need a battery. It draws its power directly from the kindle itself.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote from: Rebekah on Today at 04:37:14 AM
Graphite 3G/WiFi with an unlit hot pink cover. I may look into a cover w/light later, after the reviews come out. I'm concerned about battery usage and the sheer size/bulk of the lit cover. I've been pretty happy with my Mighty Bright light anyway.



Dazlyn said:


> The amazon cover for k3 states that the attached light does not need a battery. It draws its power directly from the kindle itself.


Ummm. That would be the Kindle _*Battery*_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: the lighted cover.  I understand the light is LED which doesn't draw much, relatively.  But it is certainly a consideration.  Of course, it wouldn't draw power unless you were using it.  I have a couple of clip on lights anyway so I went ahead and ordered the cover without a light.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I keep talking myself out of ordering one of those covers. The lighted one would be what I would get, but I want to see what M-Edge has to offer.  I'm really hoping they can use this technology too. *fingers crossed*  If there was a purple Amazon cover, I'd go for it.  I'd love to see what the burgundy red looks like "in person" or at least a photo from someone who owns one of the K2/DX covers in that color - not a stock photo.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I caved. Graphite Wifi only with Black cover w/light.

(What can I say... The summer intern said he'd buy my K2)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's certainly a temptation to get the cover with the light, but we have so little information about it - I'd prefer to wait till there are some reviews. It's hard to tell from the meagre photos (I can't find one of the back of the cover) but it doesn't look to me like it's flexible - just the one default position - and it doesn't give the impression of being very bright.

It's not cheap and I think Amazon could have provided a little more info - a short video maybe. Makes me suspicious they're hoping to take advantage of K3 fever to get people to buy something they don't need and isn't that good. I'll be interested to hear what people have to say once they get it.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I just added the Apple green cover with light. I also got this sleeve:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003KX6FM6/ref=oss_product?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> It's for the K2 but I am hoping that with the smaller size of the K3, I can fit the cover with the kindle into it!


If it doesn't fit, those covers also come in netbook size, which would definitely fit the Kindle + cover.

Personally, I ordered the Graphite 3G+wifi, no cover (yet.)


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

meglet said:


> If it doesn't fit, those covers also come in netbook size, which would definitely fit the Kindle + cover.
> 
> Personally, I ordered the Graphite 3G+wifi, no cover (yet.)


I will have to take a look at that! Thanks!


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Originally planned on the WiFi only model but changed my mind a few days ago and switched to the 3G/WiFi Graphite.  Undecided on a cover though at this point.


----------



## eɪ.li.ən (Aug 3, 2010)

Graphite Wi-Fi only, no cover.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I was trying to resist (as I have a K2i which is only about 6 months old and I love it to bits!) but today I was kicking myself when I saw on Amazon UK that they have now sold out and the next batch is due for the 4th of Sept (I know, not many days difference, but...)

So I fell for it and ordered before the date would be even later. Graphite WiFi+3G and a cover with light. Colour choice was no problem at all as I have loved *green* since I was a little baby, so green it is 

Now I'm soooo excited and can't wait!!


----------



## leathco (Jul 31, 2010)

Graphite 3G.

I'll prolly buy a blue or a black light cover later on...

Also plan on getting a DecalGirl skin once they release em for the K3.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

I went for the Graphite WiFi-only without a case.

The reason I didn't go for a case is because a big contributing factor to me buying the K3 the £109 cost.  If I could convince myself to pay £30-£50 more then I'd have spent that on getting a K3 3G instead, and I still wouldn't have a case.

There needs to be more affordable cases.  Sub-£15 for a standard case or sub-£30 for a lighted case, and I may have been able to swing it.

It's almost as though Amazon know they've trimmed their margins so much for the £109 price point that they need to claw it back on the case.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

JSRinUK said:


> I went for the Graphite WiFi-only without a case.
> 
> The reason I didn't go for a case is because a big contributing factor to me buying the K3 the £109 cost. If I could convince myself to pay £30-£50 more then I'd have spent that on getting a K3 3G instead, and I still wouldn't have a case.
> 
> ...


By the time the K3 ships, there should be more case choices out there. I'm thinking eBay, but M-Edge and the others should have products soon.


----------



## JSRinUK (Aug 3, 2010)

KayakerNC said:


> By the time the K3 ships, there should be more case choices out there. I'm thinking eBay, but M-Edge and the others should have products soon.


That's what I'm hoping for. I don't want to be burying the sleek K3 in a thick case, but I'll want to protect it from being tossed in my bag.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I ordered the K3 wifi but I guess I'll wait for a cover.  If Amazon had a cover in purple I would have ordered one now.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Last night my wife and I decided to order the Amazon covers w/o light.  We are leaving for a 9-day vacation on 9/4 and this is a hedge bet against any 3rd party manufacturers having anything ready and in our hands by then.  I ordered Black for my Graphite K3 and my wife ordered Apple Green for her White K3.

BTW, the earliest delivery estimate with one day shipping ($7.99 for both, Prime) is now 8/30.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the white WiFi+3G.  Been thinking . . . did I order the right color (for me)?  Yes.  There must be a reason Amazon has manufactured previous Kindles in white.  They could have gone graphite to begin with.  A white kindle is more like the overall look of a page in a book to the eye -- no dark frame around it to distract.  I'm sticking with white and happy about it.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I went with the Graphite Wifi only since I already have a Sprint Overdrive for a mobile hotspot.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I ordered the white WiFi+3G. Been thinking . . . did I order the right color (for me)? Yes. There must be a reason Amazon has manufactured previous Kindles in white. They could have gone graphite to begin with. A white kindle is more like the overall look of a page in a book to the eye -- no dark frame around it to distract. I'm sticking with white and happy about it.


I felt the same way. I love the white. I was surprised at how many went with the graphite.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

WiFi only graphite K3.  Will make do with my K1 medge cover until I see what they come up with.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*I knew I would end up doing this...*
I ordered TWO: Both 3G one White, one Graphite.

The OCD in me won't rest until I can see both for myself and decide which contrast I like best.

Holding off on cover until I can weigh all of the choices and get user feedback. So far it's Burgundy...but we'll see what else they come out with.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ordered Graphite Wifi/3G and a Black Cover w/Light.  I've got the K2 with a green M-Edge Executive cover and e-Luminator light now and am absolutely tap-dancing at the thought of NO BATTERIES!  Also thought I'd go basic black on the cover, so I can mix it up on the skins this time (I'm a little OCD and the skin has to coordinate with the cover)!


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered the Graphite Wifi only one. No case. I have a case that i used for my eReader that i bought before i knew Kindle was coming to the UK   so i'm hoping my Kindle will fit inside it


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

stargazer0725 said:


> Ordered Graphite Wifi/3G and a Black Cover w/Light. I've got the K2 with a green M-Edge Executive cover and e-Luminator light now and am absolutely tap-dancing at the thought of NO BATTERIES! Also thought I'd go basic black on the cover, so I can mix it up on the skins this time (I'm a little OCD and the skin has to coordinate with the cover)!


Ooh.. that IS a good idea about having a black cover. Hmmmmmm..... and I do like the appeal of no batteries. (I'm still holding out that M-Edge will come up with a similar cover with light.)


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

I held out for a week, and yesterday caved and ordered a Graphite 3G/WiFi model, with a black cover w/o the light (I read with a light seldom enough, that I didn't want to trade the thinness of the K3 for a thick case. (Maybe I'll add a cover w/ light down the road?) I don't mind waiting for another week after the initial release - I've got a beautiful K2 to enjoy reading with until my K3 arrives! (Mrs. r0b0d0c wants my K2, and will pass her K1 down to one of the few kids that doesn't already have one!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

After looking at the poll, I think those of us who ordered white will get them first.  I wonder what the ratio is between the white and graphite is overall.


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

Graphite 3G with the black lighted cover.


----------



## menorah (Nov 18, 2009)

Graphite, wi-fi only, burgundy red cover with light!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I certainly wasn't planning on upgrading, but couldn't resist jumping on the bandwagon... oh well, looks like my DIL will inherit my K2! 

I ordered the *Graphite K, WiFi only* & I'll wait awhile for a cover since I'm not sure what I want yet.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

Even though my K2i is only 5 months old, I just ordered a K3 3G/Wifi in white. I have enough trouble reading the K2 keyboard and I talked to someone who bought both and they think the graphite keyboard is harder to read. The improved screen contrast should help me in my house's lighting and I'm looking forward to the font style choices. I'll probably keep the K2i and use it to loan my books to family members.

I am waiting to buy a K3 case until more non-hinge cases are released. But just so I would have some kind of case I bought a really cheap elastic corner Nook cover on Amazon ($7.12 on Amazon + $4.99 shipping for the bright blue or bright pink - I got blue).
http://www.amazon.com/Leather-Cover-Barnes-Reader-Organizer/dp/B003RXIU2M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1283398006&sr=8-1

I'll do something to the bottom right elastic so it doesn't obscure the 5-way of home/menu buttons. If I need more thickness I'll put a rectangle of craft foam under the Kindle. At least I'll have a cover while I wait for more to become available for K3.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

White WiFi/3G with a Burgundy Red no-light case.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

You forgot to add Decalgirl Skin on the poll. 

Made my own cover.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34864.0.html


----------



## Dan (Jul 30, 2010)

Ended up also ordering a WiFi only K3 for a friend of mine for her birthday.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kathy said:


> After looking at the poll, I think those of us who ordered white will get them first.  I wonder what the ratio is between the white and graphite is overall.


Actually, I received my Graphite before my White; I'm expecting the White on Tuesday: Ordered both at the same exact time.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

menorah said:


> Graphite, wi-fi only, burgundy red cover with light!


Ditto!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

FINALLY ordered my graphite K3 3G version on Thursday. I know here's not a chance yet, but I still obsessively go to Amazon and check a hundred times a day in case it goes into "shipping soon". Don't know why I keep doing that, since I don't think there's a chance of it shipping any time soon


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered the Graphite Wifi/3G for my daughter yesterday. I have the white. I can't wait to see the graphite when I go visit her in November.


----------

